# My Mini Grip arrived



## TKC (Apr 7, 2016)

*I am wicked happy, as my beautiful G-10 Mini Grip arrived! WOW! Pix do not do this justice at all!! This knife is gorgeous!! I LOVE how this feels in the hand, it feels so much better, than the previous generation Mini Grips. The blue & grey, and those stand offs.....it is just a stunning knife. OK, enough talking, here are my pix. Thanks for taking the time to look.
*


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice bit of kit.


----------



## GunnarGG (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice pics! :thumbsup:

Good to see another CPFer with this knife.

It's great, I really like mine.

Also the clip is worth a comment, the deep carry clip is IMO better than on the ordinary mini Grip.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 8, 2016)

This color combination is perfect. Is this a stock knife? Or aftermarket upgrades? I never really liked the look of the Grip until I saw this one! It really stands out and looks excellent. Glad I clicked the thread.


----------



## GunnarGG (Apr 8, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> This color combination is perfect. Is this a stock knife? Or aftermarket upgrades? I never really liked the look of the Grip until I saw this one! It really stands out and looks excellent. Glad I clicked the thread.



It's a stock version.
A new variant of the Grip /mini Grip.
This is the 555-1 but there is also the 550, 551 and 556 with the -1 extension.


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 8, 2016)

WANT. 

I don't see those scales as an option on Benchmade's site. I own two Griptilians that aren't made anymore; the mIni isn't bad, but my full-size flat-ground 550 has those hollow, plasticky-feeling scales, I'd ♥ to replace them with something more substantial!


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

Very nice, goes with the malk very well 


On a spending spree are we


----------



## mk2rocco (Apr 8, 2016)

I had no idea there are g10 versions now!


----------



## TKC (Apr 8, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> This color combination is perfect. Is this a stock knife? Or aftermarket upgrades? I never really liked the look of the Grip until I saw this one! It really stands out and looks excellent. Glad I clicked the thread.[/QUOTE*This whole knife is stock from Benchmade. It is their new G-10 version of the Mini Grip.
> 
> **Yes, I agree 100% about the new clip too.**
> *


----------



## TKC (Apr 8, 2016)

ven said:


> Very nice, goes with the malk very well
> 
> 
> On a spending spree are we


*In celebration of FINALLY having my MUCH needed shoulder surgery, I bought a knife.


*


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Apr 8, 2016)

What's the blade steel?


----------



## TKC (Apr 8, 2016)

*It is CPM-20CV.*


----------



## nbp (Apr 8, 2016)

Really nice, that is a handsome knife TKC! 

I've never had a Grip but they sure have a lot of fans.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok, curious. Nice knife, enjoy.


----------



## akhyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice knife.
My 1st in the wanted list of among BM/HK knives


----------



## TKC (Apr 9, 2016)

*Thank you all. *


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2016)

TKC said:


> *In celebration of FINALLY having my MUCH needed shoulder surgery, I bought a knife.
> 
> 
> *




Well i best get one of these ops then!!! Should not say that seen as i am suffering :laughing:

Well a  to your celebration


----------



## TKC (Apr 9, 2016)

*LOL!! 

I had a nasty car accident in Dec., (the accident totaled my vehicle.) which is why I needed surgery. But, my insurance company in it's infinite wisdom, made me suffer cancel the original surgery, and suffer through PT, which made my shoulder worse. They FINAL agreed to let me have surgery, so it really IS a big deal.

Thank you. I am working on healing.*


----------



## nbp (Apr 10, 2016)

How many blades altogether in your collection now TKC? I know you have some beauties stashed away.


----------



## TKC (Apr 10, 2016)

*Due to Divorce and unemloyment, my collection can be counted on 2 hands. I literally HAD to sell off my entire custom collection, I kept 1 custom knife and my Strider PT CC. I am slowly building it up. I kept Snody fixed blade was a gift to me as well. Here is a list of all my knives.
1. Seamus Knives Cracked Uber.
2. Strider Dog Paws PT CC
3. Strider SnG
4. Benchmade 555-1
5. Spyderco Delica
6. Spyderdo Salt
7. Victorinox Alox Soldier
8. Victorinox 2015 blue alox Cadet
9.Snody fixed blade

*


----------



## nbp (Apr 10, 2016)

Uggh that is terrible. Sorry to hear that.  Glad you were able to keep a couple favorites at least. Did this Mini Grip replace the Inkosi in your pocket?


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 10, 2016)

Gryffin said:


> WANT.
> 
> I don't see those scales as an option on Benchmade's site. I own two Griptilians that aren't made anymore; the mIni isn't bad, but my full-size flat-ground 550 has those hollow, plasticky-feeling scales, I'd ♥ to replace them with something more substantial!



There is an American in Germany (Wilkins Knives Germany) that does G10, aluminum & titanium scales for Griptilians. I went a little nuts. If someone wants to buy (cheap) a set of stock orange grips - mini or full size shoot me a PM. $16 mailed in the US priority - just noticed yesterday that priority rates appear to have jumped up in price.


----------



## nbp (Apr 10, 2016)

Might be best to take that to PM rather than post it here buddy, you know we don't sell items in discussion threads.


----------



## TKC (Apr 10, 2016)

*No, I have my SnG in my pocket. THAT bumped out the Inkosi. I am not selling anything, I promise!!*


----------



## nbp (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm sorry, that post was directed at nfetterly above, not you TKC!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jul 6, 2016)

I picked up a Mini Grip today as I've been looking for a good, basic everyday carry knife, and after reading every review and watching every YouTube video I could find, settled on the Mini Griptilian as "the one to get" (the Spyderco Delica 4 was the other one I was seriously considering). It's just a standard black Mini Grip with drop-point blade, thumb-studs and 154CM steel, but it's a great little knife. I considered the blue scales which I really like the look of but decided that the black would be less conspicuous.

The Axis lock is a marvel of engineering, though I'm somewhat concerned about the Omega springs breaking since I've read it happens, but I get the impression that this is somewhat rare and most often caused by excessive wear from "flicking" the knife overly-hard while opening or closing (most folding knives aren't made to be flicked open with force). And I've read nothing but glowing praise for Benchmade's lifetime warranty and customer service which gives me peace of mind. (Or if you're really industrious and don't mind voiding the warranty, it's apparently possible to make your own replacement springs out of piano wire or guitar strings and install them yourself.)

I do like the look of the deep-carry clip, and I've read that Benchmade will send you one for free if you ask.


----------



## kelmo (Sep 23, 2016)

Wow, how do you like the sheep's foot blade? I've got this knife on my wishlist! Just waiting for a sale before pulling the trigger.

kelmo


----------



## TKC (Sep 24, 2016)

kelmo said:


> Wow, how do you like the sheep's foot blade? I've got this knife on my wishlist! Just waiting for a sale before pulling the trigger.
> 
> kelmo



*​I like it a lot! It is a great knife.*


----------



## kelmo (Oct 16, 2016)

I just pulled the trigger on purchasing this blade!


----------



## tex.proud (Oct 16, 2016)

Outstanding! I love my Griptilian! I may have to get it a sibling in CPM-20CV. I didn't realize they put that out. Kewl blade!


----------



## 1loopy (Oct 27, 2016)

Good looking knife. I like the color of the stand-offs.


----------



## TKC (Oct 29, 2016)

1loopy said:


> Good looking knife. I like the color of the stand-offs.



*​Thank you!! I too really like the blue color of the stand-offs. And I just LOVE the blue/grey combo.*


----------



## kelmo (Nov 12, 2016)

My back ordered blade just shipped! I can't wait for Wednesday. I got the same blade as you TKC!!!


----------



## TKC (Nov 13, 2016)

kelmo said:


> My back ordered blade just shipped! I can't wait for Wednesday. I got the same blade as you TKC!!!



*Congrats!! I hope you love it!! I look forward to hearing what you think of it!! *


----------



## kelmo (Nov 16, 2016)

I got my Mini Grip today! First thing I did was tighten up the blade hinge (I like the action to be stiff) and put screws in the three open holes for the pocket clip mount on the opposite side of the clipped side. The screws provide extra grip when pulling it out you your pocket. This is a beautiful knife. The cross posts that hold the knife together have a metallic sheen that pictures don't bring out. It is very compact. When I got a stock Mini Grip I was underwhelmed at first. But then the knife grew on me. So much so that I paid almost double to get one with up graded materials. My enhanced Mini Grip and enhanced Mini Barrage will take their turns for my EDC purposes.

This knife reminds me of my first high end knife I owned and carried. I was camping and found an all metal Syderco with a thumb hole back in the 90's. It got stolen when my truck got broken into. I had that knife for about 20 years!

kelmo


----------



## TKC (Nov 17, 2016)

*Congrats kelmo!! I am so happy that you like it!! *


----------

